# Uhm, old episode of Charmed...



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

So, I'm watching older episodes of Charmed. Piper and Leo have their first child and are thinking it's going to be a girl...when the baby is born they turn him around to show a full frontal shot to show the shock of "OMG it's a boy!!!"

and I'm about 90% sure he's circ'd...right out of the womb apparently.









It's hard to tell but yeah...

I can try to get a crappy screen shot if you like...


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm not sure I saw that. But they did advocate strongly on breastfeeding in an episode with baby Wyatt.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8711/charmed.png

That's the best screen shot I could get


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't watched the show before, but it looks like they are in a home. Was it a home birth?


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SeekingJoy* 
I haven't watched the show before, but it looks like they are in a home. Was it a home birth?

Yep...baby being magic and everything


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Hard to tell. Looks like a maybe? But, remember that the baby is technically an "actor" - so the producers didn't have any say in whether or not he was circ'd. I mean, they could have chosen an intact baby to play the part, but really, they probably just weren't thinking about it.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
Hard to tell. Looks like a maybe? But, remember that the baby is technically an "actor" - so the producers didn't have any say in whether or not he was circ'd. I mean, they could have chosen an intact baby to play the part, but really, they probably just weren't thinking about it.

Logically I know that...but I couldn't help but notice and find it weird.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, there is the VERY rare condition where a baby is born with little or no foreskin - It's called Aposthia.

It's written on medical records as a birth defect...strange since they usually treat foreskin like a birth defect


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't see much in that picture, but Charmed did not make it to this list:
http://www.circumstitions.com/TVSitcoms.html

I really think it is a very interesting database. I'd love to see a similar one for breastfeeding.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
Hard to tell. Looks like a maybe? But, remember that the baby is technically an "actor" - so the producers didn't have any say in whether or not he was circ'd. I mean, they could have chosen an intact baby to play the part, but really, they probably just weren't thinking about it.

It would have made sense to choose an intact baby actor to play a newborn.

If you look at the link I posted, you'll see that Friends addressed the issue of hiring an intact actor.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8711/charmed.png

That's the best screen shot I could get

In that screen shot I can't even tell if he actually has a penis.


----------



## Oubliette8 (Apr 15, 2009)

A little OT, but on the season finale of Army Wives this year, the baby came out of the womb complete with a belly button. I'm not sure producers actually pay much attention to this stuff...


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
In that screen shot I can't even tell if he actually has a penis.

Glad to know I wasn't the only one.


----------



## sha_lyn (Jul 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oubliette8* 
A little OT, but on the season finale of Army Wives this year, the baby came out of the womb complete with a belly button. I'm not sure producers actually pay much attention to this stuff...

LOL...I've noticed that on a few shows


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
Well, there is the VERY rare condition where a baby is born with little or no foreskin - It's called Aposthia.

It's written on medical records as a birth defect...strange since they usually treat foreskin like a birth defect

My friend was born with that that. At first I thought he was BSing me or his parents were BSing him, but after knowing him now for 10 years I'm pretty sure he was telling the truth. He also said it was listed as a birth defect.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I can't tell from the picture but probably the producers didn't even think about that. I wouldn't have thought anything of it except you mentioned it. Honestly the whole belly button would have stuck me as odd before looking close enough to realize the baby was circed or not.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The baby on LOST (Aaron) was born circumcised too


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I looked at the pic and zoomed in on my iPhone. He's circed.


----------



## MnMtm (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe I should be more upset about it, being that I am incredibley anti-circ, but at the moment, I am just finding it funny that all these babies are born with foreskin and with a belly button! Maybe they shoudl show a baby girl born with a little set of earings in her ears.

No wonder so many people have no idea what to expect at the birth of a baby.


----------



## bunniemunch (May 28, 2005)

the baby in that drew barrymore movie was born circed. i cant remember the title


----------



## Pumpkinheadmommy (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bunniemunch* 
the baby in that drew barrymore movie was born circed. i cant remember the title

Was it Boys on the Side? The one with Whoopie Goldberg?


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah, he's definitely cut. It's pretty obvious if you know what you're looking at. The penis is pointed straight at the camera and you can see the meatus clearly, which would not be visible if he were intact.

It doesn't surprise me at all. Especially since even drawings in Anatomy books are usually drawn circumcised. Honestly, I doubt it even crossed anyone's mind. It was just "Oh, we need a baby boy." I'm sure no one even thought about the fact that he'd need a foreskin. To many people, this is just what a penis looks like, they never even stop to think that it wasn't always that way.


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

On a more positive note, did any of you notice little Clark Kent in the original Christopher Reeve Superman movie? It's one of my 6 year old's favorites, so it's on a lot. When Clark's space ship crashes into the field and his adoptive parents find him, he walks up the side of the impact crater naked and intact. Considering that this movie was made in the 1980's, that's kind of a surprise.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minkajane* 
Yeah, he's definitely cut. It's pretty obvious if you know what you're looking at. The penis is pointed straight at the camera and you can see the meatus clearly, which would not be visible if he were intact.

Are we looking at the same photo?









I kind of sort of see what you mean, but if that blurry circular shape is the tip pointed at at the camera, what indicates that the slight shadow in the middle of it is the meatus and not the spincter? Not every baby has a lot of over hang, DS didn't. Also, if he was circ'd, wouldn't the tip still be pretty red? The general blur of the area is a consistent flesh color.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I kind of sort of see what you mean, but if that blurry circular shape is the tip pointed at at the camera, what indicates that the slight shadow in the middle of it is the meatus and not the spincter? Not every baby has a lot of over hang, DS didn't. Also, if he was circ'd, wouldn't the tip still be pretty red? The general blur of the area is a consistent flesh color.

DS's isn't red anymore...the baby they used is "older" (a few months) so the redness is probably gone a bit...


----------

